# A White Man Pulled Up Along Side Black Family, And Opened Fire,killing 7yr Old Child



## Kiowa (Dec 31, 2018)

Police in Texas are seeking a white man who pulled alongside a black family’s car and opened fire, fatally shooting a 7-year-old girl. 

The family of five was leaving a Walmart parking lot Sunday morning in the Houston area when a man driving a red pickup truck pulled up to the side of their car and started shooting, reported KHOU-TV. 

Jazmine Barnes was killed instantly, and her mother LaPorsha Washington was shot in the arm. Another girl was injured by shattered glass, and two sisters were unharmed. 

The 30-year-old Washington was expected to recover from her wound. 

Authorities described the suspect as a bearded white man in his 40s, and he remains at large.

https://www.khou.com/article/news/c...lled-7-year-old-in-ne-harris-co/285-625412626


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Dec 31, 2018)

Horrific


----------



## Everything Zen (Dec 31, 2018)

Jesus Christ


----------



## kikigirl (Dec 31, 2018)

This is pure evil. It’s hard finding information about this crime on national news. Typical.


----------



## dancinstallion (Dec 31, 2018)

This is scary. I have no words. Prayers for the family. RIP Jazmine Barnes. Gone too soon. 

I really hope they find the coward that did this.


----------



## Jasmataz (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## Atthatday (Dec 31, 2018)

Heartbreaking. Prayers to the family.

Off topic, sort of, but does it seem like horrific incidents mostly happen at Wal-Mart?


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Dec 31, 2018)

Awful


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Dec 31, 2018)

Atthatday said:


> Heartbreaking. Prayers to the family.
> 
> Off topic, sort of, but does it seem like horrific incidents mostly happen at Wal-Mart?


And the Waffle House 

I hope the find the perpetrator


----------



## Atthatday (Dec 31, 2018)

Any updates?


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Dec 31, 2018)

kikigirl said:


> This is pure evil. It’s hard finding information about this crime on national news. Typical.


One of the reasons I stopped watching national news. 

This is so sad. I hope they find the person responsible. Pure evil.


----------



## Theresamonet (Dec 31, 2018)

This is just too much.


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Jan 1, 2019)

They need to catch him and put him down.


----------



## intellectualuva (Jan 1, 2019)

Just senseless. That poor family.


----------



## SoniT (Jan 1, 2019)

This is sickening and senseless. A young life just taken away.  I hope they find him and put him away.


----------



## BackToMyRoots (Jan 1, 2019)

SoopremeBeing said:


> They need to catch him and put him down.



That’s the only acceptable outcome for me.


----------



## nysister (Jan 1, 2019)

That poor child. Is there a GoFundMe for the family to help find him by means of private eye since the police don't care?


----------



## Theresamonet (Jan 1, 2019)

BackToMyRoots said:


> That’s the only acceptable outcome for me.



Honestly, one of his loved ones need to be put down.


----------



## Alta Angel (Jan 2, 2019)

Was this a random case of road rage?  Did an altercation happen in the store?  There is more to this story.  I hope he comes to swift and severe justice.


----------



## SoniT (Jan 2, 2019)

Alta Angel said:


> Was this a random case of road rage?  Did an altercation happen in the store?  There is more to this story.  I hope he comes to swift and severe justice.


I saw an interview with the little girl's mother and she said that there was no altercation or road rage. Let me find the video clip.


----------



## Everything Zen (Jan 2, 2019)

Alta Angel said:


> Was this a random case of road rage?  Did an altercation happen in the store?  There is more to this story.  I hope he comes to swift and severe justice.



Does it really matter?


----------



## Southernbella. (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## Alta Angel (Jan 5, 2019)

I was curious whether this was a random act of violence, a hate crime, or both.  Since a motive was not stated in the article, I ASKED A QUESTION.  And yes, it mattered to me, that's why I asked.



Everything Zen said:


> Does it really matter?


----------



## Everything Zen (Jan 5, 2019)

^^^Nobody said you couldn’t ask a question. When you said there is more to this story it sounds like the family may have some blame in what happened. Unfortunately we know that people (especially black people) are killed in senseless acts of violence all the time. Hopefully when they catch him he will speak for his actions. Usually they are cowards and don’t say anything once caught.


----------



## bellatiamarie (Jan 6, 2019)

I just read that they're interviewing "persons of interest."  My heart is breaking for this family.  This is so terrible.  They better throw the book, the gavel, and everything else at the coward that did this.


----------



## meka72 (Jan 6, 2019)

*Man charged in Jazmine Barnes' killing as investigation takes a 'new direction'*
(CNN) — A man was charged with capital murder in the drive-by shooting of 7-year-old Jazmine Barnes who was killed as she rode in a car with her family in Texas.

Investigators identified Eric Black Jr., 20, as a suspect based on a tip. He was arrested and has admitted to taking part in the shooting, the Harris County Sheriff's Office said in a statement early Sunday.

_

_
_A convenience store run shatters family's life
"Investigators are continuing to pursue evidence that could possibly lead to other suspects being charged in this case," the statement said. "At this time, investigators do not believe Jazmine's family was the intended target of the shooting, and that they were possibly shot as a result of mistaken identity." 

Barnes was riding in a car with her mother, LaPorsha Washington of Houston, and three sisters on December 30 about 7 a.m. when a man in a red or maroon pickup truck drove up next to their vehicle and opened fire. 

Jazmine was fatally shot in the head.

Washington, 30, was shot in the arm, while Jazmine's 6-year-old sister was hit by shattered glass. Jazmine's two teenage sisters were not harmed. 

A sketch of the suspect compiled from descriptions from Jazmine's mother and three sisters showed a white man in his 40s with a 5 o'clock shadow and a hoodie. 

Late Saturday the Harris County Sheriff's Office tweeted that their homicide investigation had taken a "new direction," without providing specifics. 

"Detectives are in the process of interviewing persons of interest. More details will be released as soon as possible."


*Attack 'was totally unprovoked'*
Harris County Sheriff Ed Gonzalez has previously said that investigators believe the attack "was totally unprovoked." 

The girls were still in their pajamas, traveling to Joe V's Smart Shop to get supplies for breakfast with their grandmother, who was staying with the family when they were shot at.

Investigators released an enhanced surveillance video of the extended-cab pickup and urged residents to call with leads. They asked people with access to surveillance camera around Wallisville Road and East Sam Houston Parkway to check their footage. 


*Rally for Jazmine*
Saturday, hundreds attended a rally outside the Walmart near the road where Jazmine was killed. 

"There's going to be justice for her," Washington told the crowd, "because there's too many people out here looking for this man." 

She said Jazmine would have celebrated her birthday next month.

https://www.cnn.com/2019/01/05/us/texas-jazmine-barnes-shooting-rally/index.html
Community rallies for justice
"I'm telling you, every time I see one of y'all reach out for me, I can hold my head up," she said. "I can get up in the morning."

A series of speakers, including members of Jazmine's family and community leaders, expressed dismay and shock at the murder of the young girl. 

Congresswoman Sheila Jackson Lee called for a nationwide manhunt for the suspect.

"This is no longer a Houston case," Lee said. "This is the case that has taken national proportions and so you are gathered here for the nation to see that there is no room for failure." 

Many speakers addressed Jazmine's killer directly on Saturday, calling him a coward and pleading with him to turn himself in. 

*Support for family*
The impact of Jazmine's death has been felt far and wide, and supporters have come together to support the family. 

Nearly 2,500 people have donated to a GoFundMe set up for Jazmine's funeral expenses and family. Houston Texans receiver DeAndre Hopkins has said he'll donate his playoff game check to the family. 

Jazmine will also be remembered Tuesday during a "Justice for Jazmine Barnes Community Rally" honoring "all murdered victims in Houston/Harris County," according to organizers.

Services for Jazmine are scheduled to begin at 10 a.m. Tuesday with a viewing at Green House International Church. Her funeral is at noon. Mourners plan to release purple balloons -- Jazmine's favorite color.

Jazmine's father, Christopher Cevilla, this week thanked the countless supporters. He appealed to the public for information about the attack.

"I just want anybody, whoever, out there that knows anything about the murder of my daughter, to just please step up as if it was your own," he said. "Just put yourself in my shoes, in my family's shoes."

CNN's Carma Hassan, Dakin Andone, Kaylee Hartung and Ray Sanchez contributed to this report.

View on CNN_


----------



## rabs77 (Jan 6, 2019)

OMG 
http://www.fox26houston.com/news/multiple-sources-say-black-man-in-custody-in-jazmine-barnes-case

Apparently shooter is black, and this may be gang related???


----------



## kikigirl (Jan 6, 2019)

I know there have been countless black young lives taken in reckless evil manners like in the OP. But I’m just praying that this is the straw that will break the camel’s back.

Listen, the most nutty alt-righter would be hard-pressed to explain how a precious little girl, probably still in her booster seat , caused this piece of garbage to be afraid for his life.

I know, I know...there is always that one tunfoiled theory about how the girl was actually a strange alien that would grow up to overtake the world. But among rational people, I hope that Jasmine’s death won’t become just another empty seat at the family table. 

No parent wants to lose a child so that a perceptible change occurs. So I’m still just with her family. Why do black lives have to end for the rest of the world to assimilate centuries-long history?!


----------



## kikigirl (Jan 6, 2019)

rabs77 said:


> OMG
> http://www.fox26houston.com/news/multiple-sources-say-black-man-in-custody-in-jazmine-barnes-case
> 
> Apparently shooter is black, and this may be gang related???


No way....weren’t the initial reports about a white dude???

I haven’t read the link but I’m crying foul...
Because the narrative does not fit Trayvon or any other young black life taken, now we have to make it black on black crime?

ETA: read the article. Seems the suspect/shooter’s last name is Black like the devoured by lion lady’s name.

Call me conspiracy theorist...but they either mistook the last name Black for race “black” or are trying to shift this to the uncared for “black on black” crime folder. Because this sweet little girl had no prior they could dig up or sketchy rationale for being where she was.

Yeah....black suspect called Black....alright.


----------



## SoniT (Jan 6, 2019)

Wow, this story really took a turn. He's Black? A precious little girl still lost her life. RIP Jazmine.

https://abc13.com/suspects-in-jazmine-barnes-case-fired-at-wrong-vehicle/5023831/


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Jan 6, 2019)

If you listen and watch the clip in one of these stories, you see that Eric Black Jr. is indeed black—but he says that another person named Larry W. is the guy who opened fire. He also says that they weren’t in a pick-up truck. 

This is a mess.


----------



## VeryBecoming (Jan 6, 2019)

Not surprised it was gang related. In part,  social media took control of the narrative and misinformation spread from there. I'm sure the conspiracy theories are already in full swing.

The shooter is 21 smh.


----------



## MzRhonda (Jan 6, 2019)

VeryBecoming said:


> Not surprised it was gang related. In part,  social media took control of the narrative and misinformation spread from there. I'm sure the conspiracy theories are already in full swing.
> 
> The shooter is 21 smh.


Yeah both people are young black males.......I hate that the immediate reaction was racial and the sketch was completely off.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jan 6, 2019)

Didn’t the victims say the suspect was a white man in a pickup truck? It wasn’t just social media that made it racial.

If the shooter “Larry W” is not at least light skinned, I think I might call foul too.


----------



## intellectualuva (Jan 6, 2019)

Apparently after the shooting there was a white guy also at the light who took off once he heard the gunshots. They assumed the white guy in the red truck shot at them because that's the face and who was in proximity and he peeled off, even another witness assumed he did and tried to catch him, but allegedly  he was just someone trying to get away from what popped off....the way some people would try to get away when bullets start flying.

That said, I'm not surprised either way. I still want to know if dude in red truck has been found and talked to. No one has said whether he has.


----------



## MzRhonda (Jan 6, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> Didn’t the victims say the suspect was a white man in a pickup truck? It wasn’t just social media that made it racial.
> 
> If the shooter “*Larry W” is not at least light skinned,* I think I might call foul too.


He isn't I saw a news report of him in court.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jan 6, 2019)

MzRhonda said:


> He isn't I saw a news report of him in court.



So they have both in custody now?


----------



## MzRhonda (Jan 6, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> So they have both in custody now?


Yes they are.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jan 6, 2019)

They killed a seven year old in Texas...  they'll be getting the death penalty.  Justice will be served!


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jan 6, 2019)

Yeah, I'ma have to reserve my comments until Larry W.  is picked up because this story ain't adding up.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jan 7, 2019)

(L) Eric Black Jr, 20, and (R) Larry Woodruffe, 24

I don’t know...


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Reinventing21 (Jan 7, 2019)

What I read on the news was that these two African Americans were after someone else they had dealt with (altercation?) earlier the same day  in the same kind of vehicle that the mom and her daughter were in.  They supposedly did not even know they had 'hit' the wrong car until they saw the news.


----------



## Transformer (Jan 8, 2019)

My view is that  cowardice requires you to perform a sneak ninja attack in the form of a drive by shooting--their veins are all yours Texas--enjoy.

I don't want to hear a story about being raised without a father and associating with a bad crowd--you are the bad crowd.  The driver is so dumb--admitting that the intent was to assassinate someone.  I would have denied knowing what was going to go down.


----------



## momi (Jan 8, 2019)

MzRhonda said:


> Yeah both people are young black males.......I hate that the immediate reaction was racial and the sketch was completely off.



Which I’m sure delayed the apprehension of the true killers. 

Apparently Shaun King offered a reward for the killer.  A tip was called in that led to these fools.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jan 8, 2019)

I'm still tryna figure out how the people in the car misidentified who shot them and the shooters misidentified whose car they shot up.  How did both sides get this so wrong? 

I'm also irritated that the black internets was all abuzz about this story when it was a white man murdering a black girl.  Find out it's two ninja's and it's crickets.


----------



## Cheekychica (Jan 8, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> *I'm still tryna figure out how the people in the car misidentified who shot them* and the shooters misidentified whose car they shot up.  How did both sides get this so wrong?
> 
> I'm also irritated that the black internets was all abuzz about this story when it was a white man murdering a black girl.  Find out it's two ninja's and it's crickets.



I don't think the mom saw who shot them, I thought she said that after the shots she looked and saw the red pickup truck speeding off. She assumed that was the shooter.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jan 8, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I'm still tryna figure out how the people in the car misidentified who shot them and the shooters misidentified whose car they shot up.  How did both sides get this so wrong?
> 
> I'm also irritated that the black internets was all abuzz about this story when it was a white man murdering a black girl.  Find out it's two ninja's and it's crickets.


You know we aren’t supposed to talk about predatory black males and the chaos they cause.


----------



## MzRhonda (Jan 8, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I'm still tryna figure out how the people in the car misidentified who shot them and the shooters misidentified whose car they shot up.  How did both sides get this so wrong?
> 
> I'm also irritated that the black internets was all abuzz about this story when it was a white man murdering a black girl.  Find out it's two ninja's and it's crickets.


Exactly it’s almost like we accept this scenario and not the other. They both are wrong!


----------



## DST1913 (Jan 8, 2019)

This is from Shaun King on Facebook. This may explain some confusion


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jan 8, 2019)

^That was helpful.  I had also read somewhere that there were witness accounts. I guess I was taking "EYE"witness a little two literally since they didn't see it the shooting they just heard the shots.


----------



## momi (Jan 8, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I'm still tryna figure out how the people in the car misidentified who shot them and the shooters misidentified whose car they shot up.  How did both sides get this so wrong?
> 
> I'm also irritated that the black internets was all abuzz about this story when it was a white man murdering a black girl.  Find out it's two ninja's and it's crickets.



Crickets on a country summer night! smh

I hate to say it but although I commend King for turning in the tip, I wonder if there would have been any interest in the case if the suspect wasn't a white male.


----------



## Shula (Jan 9, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Find out it's two ninja's and it's crickets.





MzRhonda said:


> Exactly it’s almost like we accept this scenario and not the other. They both are wrong!



Not exactly crickets, ladies. These dummies were very busy on Twitter calling Shaun King a snitch. Yes, you read that right. A little black girl dies and they are coming at him for snitching. And let's not forget them showing their butts on Twitter; black men and women at each other's throats to cape for R. Kelly and drag John Legend for being the lone voice supporting these women when everybody knew. I am about to be so done with a certain segment of black people. The nignorance! I love my people but ain't no saving happening with a good portion of them. Social media is so depressing. Rewind the world back to when you just suspected folks were stuck on stupid instead of digital proof of it  every.single.day.


----------



## meka72 (Jan 9, 2019)

Cheekychica said:


> I don't think the mom saw who shot them, I thought she said that after the shots she looked and saw the red pickup truck speeding off. She assumed that was the shooter.


Bystanders also said that it was the person in the red truck.


----------



## MzRhonda (Jan 9, 2019)

^^^^
Wow @black people
No lies told with his 2nd to the last sentence


----------



## janaq2003 (Jan 9, 2019)

Did the sister say she saw his eyes nd they were blue?


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jan 9, 2019)

The below is TRAGIC.

I just remember someone on here saying about how people caped for R.K. and I could not believe it.  Fast forward to recently at a party, someone says she still listens to his music, he's talented blah, blah, he's no different than most these entertainers, separate the music from the artist.... I tried to mention some of the worst dirt he's done and she's like  

I wanted to be like    but it was like 

I don't understand



Shula said:


> Not exactly crickets, ladies. These dummies were very busy on Twitter calling Shaun King a snitch. Yes, you read that right. A little black girl dies and they are coming at him for snitching. And let's not forget them showing their butts on Twitter; black men and women at each other's throats to cape for R. Kelly and drag John Legend for being the lone voice supporting these women when everybody knew. I am about to be so done with a certain segment of black people. The nignorance! I love my people but ain't no saving happening with a good portion of them. Social media is so depressing. Rewind the world back to when you just suspected folks were stuck on stupid instead of digital proof of it  every.single.day.


----------

